# Please review my new website



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

All right, I finally got around to having a new site built. This just went live a week ago, but working out of town has had me too busy to look at it until today. I have sent in my pictures for the gallery so they should appear soon, and have already noted a few changes that will be made. But all you web/seo gurus out there, let me know what you think. Be honest, be brutal, whatever.

ProWallpaper.com


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Im no web/seo guru but I liiiiiike it. Looks professional. now you made me feel i need to get my azz in gear and redo mine


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I really like it! Very clean and easy to navigate. 
Knowing your work though, I don't get a sense of how really special and diverse your work is. I am sure that will change when you add the photos!
I think a photo box on front page with pics that alternate would be great.
I love the banner pic, it "feels" elegant!

We were talking about customer testimonials on a recent thread, one thing I am considering for my makeover is to add the testimonial to the picture and also have them on the sidebar of different pages. I thought about that as I clicked on your page and found myself just scanning them.

Great Job!:thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks very nice Tim. :thumbup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I don't see my name on it. It sucks ! 

























NO, you know what I think. OK, I'll say it in public. NICE! 

Told ya others would like it !


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

The navigation is great and the layout is very easy to, well, navigate. Very nicely done. For a SEO starting point, focus on getting back links to the site.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

OH, suggestion. 

NGPP & PDCA logos and links on the home page. IMO, you want asociation with those organizations to be part of the initial WOW factor.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

I like it alot! Very professional looking. :thumbsup:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I like it. Simple and good.I will be working on mine also. I'm working on a new logo.I have to somewhat workout adobe first, LOL


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I just clicked the front page, but I really like it PWG. Looks clean. I will look at it more in depth and get back to you, but what I do see is something I would want to look at.. not turn away from 

BTW give up who did it and how much it was!


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

RCP said:


> I really like it! Very clean and easy to navigate.
> Knowing your work though, I don't get a sense of how really special and diverse your work is. I am sure that will change when you add the photos!
> I think a photo box on front page with pics that alternate would be great.
> I love the banner pic, it "feels" elegant!
> ...


Hopefully the web co. will get my pictures in there soon. I uploaded almost a GB of them yesterday.

Refresh my memory, why is it beneficial to have testimonials spread throughout as compared to on one page? Is it so there are always present to the viewer? Does it help with SEO in some way?



y.painting said:


> The navigation is great and the layout is very easy to, well, navigate. Very nicely done. For a SEO starting point, focus on getting back links to the site.


Yeah, the backlinks will take some time, but it is on the short list of things to do.



daArch said:


> OH, suggestion.
> 
> NGPP & PDCA logos and links on the home page. IMO, you want asociation with those organizations to be part of the initial WOW factor.


You think so? Think it will really matter to a potential customer?



nEighter said:


> I just clicked the front page, but I really like it PWG. Looks clean. I will look at it more in depth and get back to you, but what I do see is something I would want to look at.. not turn away from
> 
> BTW give up who did it and how much it was!


The company cold-called me, and after talking to them, I did a ton of research on them. I liked what I saw and heard, so I went for it. They have been very nice to work with. The price was right too. $495 to build the site, and $40 a month to host/maintenance for a year. The maintenance includes pretty much any changes I want. I will be tweaking it for a year until I get good results from it, then if I wish, I can take it elsewhere to be hosted for cheaper. The company is called WebWorks.
Tell them I sent ya. :thumbsup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I don't know how the testimonials would affect SEO, maybe keyword opportunities? I think having the testimonials on each page get looked at a little more, especially if there is a picture of job associated with it. Makes it seem more authentic. Just my opinion!


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

Nice site. One little extra is I like sites that have favicons when I bookmark 'em.


----------



## painting247 (Mar 18, 2009)

Looks professional. :thumbsup: I have to agree with daArch, an association with NGPP & PDCA logos & links would be impressive. Personally, I would like to see more photos of actual work before and after or just finished projects.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

That looks very nice Mr. B. :thumbsup:

I love the backround colour, makes it very readable.

Testimonials page: Harold & Doris Johnson... "He followed up to make sure it was *omplete...* missed the 'c' out.
That is all I've seen that needs amending.

I'm in the proceeds of re-doing my site, and I now feel I have to better mine. Yours does look the poodles under-carriage :yes:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Looks very professional.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

clean site, nice job..


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

One more suggestion. On the contact us page, the contrast of the background color and the lines on the contact form is a little sharp. You might want to either change the form color the background color on that page.


----------



## joselucas (Nov 8, 2009)

As a web designer, I will tel you that you code it does no even validate, wrong HTML and CSS shows your lack to put a good code together....but taking the brutality out, and talking as a painter, the site looks great . Don't get me wrong just giving my honest opinion. Great site.

Cheers,


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

joselucas said:


> As a web designer, I will *tel* you that *you* code it does *no* even validate, wrong HTML and CSS shows *your lack to put a good code together*....but taking the brutality out, and talking as a painter, the site looks great . Don't get me wrong just giving my honest opinion. Great site.
> 
> Cheers,


  
Jose
Don't beat about the bush, tell him straight. You're being too kind.
Plus he hasn't spell-checked either.

Just messin :jester:


----------

